#ubuntu-dz 2011-05-03
<Bilelo> allo
<Off> salut
<Bilelo> salut ça va :)
#ubuntu-dz 2012-04-30
<Siphax> http://a31.idata.over-blog.com/4/16/08/28/API/2012-01/06/matlou3_5.jpg
<Siphax> http://www.ouarsenis.com/up//uploads/images/ouarsenis-252353b157.jpg
<Siphax> bon appétit bien sur
<Hacen> ping 
#ubuntu-dz 2012-05-01
<oix> plop
<Siphax>  
<lohol> hi
<oix> hi lohol 
<lohol> how are you oix
<lohol> the community man
<UbunDzAlgeria> Bonsoir à toute et à tous
<oix> lohol: lol a community can't be just one person !!!
<Siphax> bonsoir 
<oix> bonsoir UbunDzAlgeria Siphax 
<lohol> la groupe a repris alors
<lohol> le groupe
<Siphax> mais il est ou
<UbunDzAlgeria> Très bonne initiative de votre part ;)
<oix> oui, il reprend du service :)
<oix> Siphax sur FB, ça reprend ;)
<Siphax> face
<Siphax> #facebook-dz
<oix> http://www.jam-mag.com/rejoignez-la-communaute-ubuntu-en-algerie/
<elacheche_anis> oix, salut mon pote :)
<oix> elacheche_anis: Salut Anis :D 
<oix> comment tu va ??
<Siphax> http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/620863Capture1.png
<oix> Siphax yep :)
<elacheche_anis> Hmd oix :) et toi?? bon courage #ubuntu-dz..
<Siphax> oix tu as esseyer ubuntu 12.04
<oix> ba ça va ça va :) doucement doucement, merci elacheche_anis , comment ça se passe avec RMS ?
<oix> Siphax non, et je ne pourrais pas, le PC que j'ai n'ai pas suffisemment puissant pour tester les nouveautés d'Untiy, la je suis sur MATE sur une 11.04
<Siphax> j'ai une allergie de gnome shell et unity
<Siphax> mate ne peux pas etre installer sur une 11.04
<oix> si si ! la preuve, c'est ce que j'utilise !
<Siphax> mais tu la fais comment
<Siphax> tu as patché tous debian/control ou par compilaton
<Siphax>  
<oix> j'ai rajouté le dépot, et je l'ai installé en utilisant aptitude comme j'ai toujours installé toute application !!
<Siphax> http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/462800Capture2.png
<elacheche_anis> oix, no idea.. demain il sera à Monastir et je suis pas sur que si je serai là bas ou pas :/ j'ai du travail :/ :(
#ubuntu-dz 2012-05-03
<Siphax>  
<elacheche_anis> X)
#ubuntu-dz 2012-05-04
<hacen> hi
<meriem_> Off toujours la!!! Fidèle au poste 
<Siphax> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/11/26/ventblockers_2/
<DelphiWorld> salam
<Siphax_> salam
<Siphax_> alikom
<DelphiWorld> salam Siphax_ ;)
<Siphax_>  
<Siphax_> oui
<DelphiWorld> Siphax_: tu a ue une web radio, non ?
<Siphax_> aha
<Siphax_> mpd
<DelphiWorld> Siphax_: oui ou non :P
<Siphax_> non
<DelphiWorld> Siphax_: alore je me confuse
<Siphax_> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/mpd
<DelphiWorld> Siphax_: lol je connais mpd
<DelphiWorld> Siphax_: ou est tu en algérie?
<Siphax_> oui
<DelphiWorld> Siphax_: oui je sais mais ou :P
<Siphax_> tadmait tizi ouzou
<Siphax_> cite 8 juin
<Siphax_> n 
<Siphax_> 41
<DelphiWorld> Siphax_: ah. alore je suis sure que c'est toi que je connais sur skype.
<Siphax_> quoi d'autre
<DelphiWorld> Siphax_: voir dans votre contact si tu a tayeb meftah
<Siphax_> ...........................
<DelphiWorld> Siphax_: voir:P
<Siphax> arch linux c'est une distribution kiss 
<Siphax> http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/150294Capture.png
#ubuntu-dz 2012-05-05
<aminus> sbah ennour les jens
<aminus> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh
<aminus> noudou
<aminus> kash wahed aw hna
<mr-sparta> salam alikoum khawti
<Siphax> salam
<mr-sparta> sava khoya
<Siphax> oui
#ubuntu-dz 2012-05-06
<BoFFire-> Bonsoir à tous :)
<oix> plop
<BoFFire-> yop
<oix> :)
<oix> comment ça va bien ?
<BoFFire-> ça va bien effectivement ^^
<oix> que se passe-t-il de bien beau ?
<BoFFire-> De bien beau, je dirais un test d'installation de vTiger sur Ubuntu Server 12.04 (32bits arf !)
<BoFFire-> C'est pour le compte de la boite où je bosse
<BoFFire-> Autre chose aussi d'intéressant, c'est l'installation d'Ubuntu sur un Toshiba Dynabook AZ appellé Toshiba AC100 (originalement livré sous Android)
<BoFFire-> http://tosh-ac100.wetpaint.com
<Off> hey !
<BoFFire-> Yo Off 
<Off> BoFFire-: il coûte combien ?
<BoFFire-> Ce n'est pas le mien Off, c'est un client qui m'a demandé de lui enlever Android et de lui installer un système auquel j'aurai à l'initier (Ubuntu)
<BoFFire-> Le Toshiba Dynabook lui a été proposé à 18 000 DZD
<BoFFire-> Il n'a pas voulu me le céder à 20 000 DZD
<Off> il a l'air pas mal
<BoFFire-> Oui, il est très fin et ne pèse pas lourd du tout, dommage que son écran n'est pas tactile
<Off> ben, s'il n'est pas détachable, je vois pas trop l'interêt
<Off> putain, en fait, c'est tout une gamme, les dynabook :')
<BoFFire-> Quant à ceux qui veulent tester Android sur Virtualbox ou équivalent, il y a la version eepec en iso mais c'est Off Topic sur le présent chan
<BoFFire-> eeepc*
<Off> :-D
<Off> ben, ubuntu va bientôt tourner sur du Android !
<BoFFire-> Oui les Dynabook c'est la toute nouvelle gamme de Toshiba sortie au Japon, d'ailleur le clavier de celui que j'ai entre les main est "qwerty" avec des caractères en japonais.
<Off> enfin, elle tourne déjà sur de l'android !
<Off> on aura bientôt de l'ubuntu partout !
<BoFFire-> Même Ubuntu µTV ;)
<BoFFire-> Ubuntu TV*
<Off> yep
<BoFFire-> www.ubuntu.com/devices/tv
<Off> j'avais vu le test y'a un mois je crois
<Off> ou plus, en tout cas, le jour ou la démo était sortie
<BoFFire-> Sinon http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_TV
<BoFFire-> ça promet hein :)
<Off> yep
<Off> on va bientôt router nos télés
<Off> héhé
<Off> rooter*
<BoFFire-> Et hop sudo apt-get remove --purge entv
<Off> h&h&
 * BoFFire- reviendra dans un instant
<BoFFire-> voilà re
 * oix adire le --purge entv :D
<BoFFire-> ^^
<BoFFire-> oix: Je me demande si selon le programme du 12 mai (install party) je pourrai avoir un peu de temps pour parler des outils de contribution à la communauté
<BoFFire-> Sinon au pire, je pourrai expliquer ça dans le stand :)
<oix> là je demande !! et dans le stand on sera là pour expliuqer encore mieux les choses !
<oix> BoFFire- le programme est fait, mais normalement, si tout se passe bien, au stand y aura un datashow, ça pourra t'aider ?
<BoFFire-> Ah cool alors :)
<BoFFire-> J'aurais voulu parler de traduction en utilisant la plateforme Launchpad
<BoFFire-> La traduction d'Ubuntu ça pourrait interesser de nouveaux contributeurs
<oix> oui, s'il y a le net, ça pourrait se faire ! mais on ne peut pas confirmer pour le moment
<BoFFire-> Je pourrai ramener mes deux antennes WiFi et hacker le truc pour couvrir les stands ;)
<oix> good idea !! :)
<BoFFire-> Pour ce soir, je n'ai pas mon tousseau de clés (même mon nick n'est pas enregistré sur freenode), j'aurais pu le faire tout à l'heure lorsque tu m'avais téléphoné alors que j'étais boulot. Mais je vais voir ça demain.
<BoFFire-> dit oix : tu peux te connecter demain surant le journée ?
<BoFFire-> dis*
<oix> demain aprem, oui !
<BoFFire-> D'accord, moi je termine le boulot vers 17h00 17h30 si tu peux te connecter bien avant ça serait l'idéal comme ça on va régler ça
<BoFFire-> Je n'ai pas le net à la maison sinon ça aurait été beaucoup plus facile mais j'habite dans un trou :p
<BoFFire-> oix: ton nick est enregistré sur freenode ?
<oix> BoFFire- I know, j'allais venir te voir d'ailleurs durant ta longue absense :)
<oix> oui, il l'est !
<BoFFire-> Très bien alors, on fera d'une pierre trois coups :p
<BoFFire-> op sur #ubuntu-dz, admin sur ubuntu mailinglist + Launchpad (on verra pour Launchpad si nous devons faire appel à un admin de chez Ubuntu au cas où)
<oix> quelqu'un au LoCo Council ? y aura huats, dispo uniquement les mardis soirs, mais ce n'est pas toujours sur :)
<BoFFire-> Oui quelqu'un du LoCo Council
<BoFFire-> Par contre j'ai quelques reserves à exprimer au sujet du nom de domaine ubuntu-algerie.org si vous permettez
<oix> ba le nom de dommaine ubuntu-dz est la propriété de canonical, et on ne peut pas l'avoir tant qu'on n'a pas eu l'approval 
<BoFFire-> Avez-vous jeté un oeil sur : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoHosting et sur https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamHowto
<BoFFire-> Je voulais juste exprimer un avis : ubuntu-algerie c'est plutôt "français" vu qu'il y a le mot "algerie" dedans. Si c'était ubuntu-algeria on dira que c'est en anglais donc international. Mais conviendras-tu avec moi que ubuntu-dz c'est beaucoup plus standardisé ?
<BoFFire-> Je vais faire un petit "paste" : 
<BoFFire-> We have registered a common set of domain names (ubuntu-CC.org) so that people can find their local resources quickly. When starting a new team it is recommended to redirect the domain to your wiki page. For those communities which don't map easily to country or language codes, we will of course set up additional domains.  When the team is fully active and up and running, it may make sense to move away from the wiki and set up a 
<BoFFire-> Bref, ce n'est pas un soucis tant qu'on ne gardera pas "algerie" à vie ... ce n'est qu'un avis
<oix> on a lancé un vote sur le groupe, où on avait proposé "ubuntu dz" "ubuntu algérie" "ubuntu algeria", et le vote a proté sur "ubuntu algérie" (complexe du colonisé ou appelles ça comme tu veux ... au même temps, des noms de domaines, on peut même en avoir plusieurs pour le même site, reste juste à fournir un bon contenu :)
<BoFFire-> Ok, autant pour moi alors. Je n'ai pas eu écho du vote. ma3liche ... on y va pour "algerie" alors
<BoFFire-> Bref ! nous aurons ce type de discussions le 12 mai prochain inchallah :)
<oix> ça marche :) au fait, ça te dis de voir un peu graphiquement ce qui a été fait ?
<BoFFire-> La connexion est nase au cyber ^^
<BoFFire-> et le gars veut fermer boutique
<BoFFire-> je verrai ça demain à la première heure inchallah
<BoFFire-> J'ai vu le dépliant et le logo et c'est ... chic tip top bravo :)
<BoFFire-> Talents de graphiste nous en avons ellah ibarek :)
<BoFFire-> Je vous dis passez une bonne fin de journée les gars et à demain inchallah. je t'attendrais oix ;) tu me verra sur le chan avec mon nick ButterflyOfFire okidou ;)
<BoFFire-> Et on precedera ensemble ;)
<oix> ok doki ;)
<BoFFire-> Aya bien :) Prenez soin de vous les gars
<oix> à demain alors :) take care !
<BoFFire-> ++ ;)
#ubuntu-dz 2013-04-30
<k2hsys> Bonjour tous le monde
<k2hsys> ...
<k2hsys> ?
<k2hsys> Salut tt le monde
<k2hsys> Salam ts le monde
<k2hsys> personne n'est connecté..
<k2hsys> Bonsoir tous le monde
#ubuntu-dz 2013-05-04
<k2h> exit
#ubuntu-dz 2013-05-05
<pissoo> salam
<pissoo> re salam
#ubuntu-dz 2015-04-28
<sangimed> salam
#ubuntu-dz 2015-04-30
<elacheche> ping guys! can you please join us on #ubuntu-africa & #ubuntu-arabic → And please make sure to add those channels to you favorite ones!
